# Downgrade for .98 bootloader available



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

The guide is here:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990

Thanks go to Attn1 for the guide, and Alpharev / Unrevoked for their root tools.

You can use this to downgrade from the .98 bootloader that came with the 2.3.4 update. Then you can root with the Revolutionary tool.


----------



## soitgoes (Oct 13, 2011)

If anyone is having trouble running the actual script that is provided (as I was), it works if you copy & paste the code provided.


----------



## maurlife (Oct 15, 2011)

Total beginner with adb here. I just got a Dinc 2 to replace my bricked refurbed Dinc. 
I tried running the script pasted into the command line as admin. I made the recommended changes to environmental variables in advanced settings on my pc. 
The script ran, but apparently wasn't able to push the payload to the specified path. "no such path" or something. My Dinc 2 goes into the dark screen with "htc" and I end up having to pull the battery to get out of there.
Any suggestions from the pros? Will post screenshots from my pc tonight.


----------

